

Megafilter: Nodejs Single user Google reader replacement - naggie

I wrote a single-user nodejs based replacement: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;callanbryant.co.uk&#x2F;megafilter&#x2F; which I have open sourced on github. It can understand the exported feeds and starred items from Google Reader, and I use it to (re)publish articles that I find interesting on my website here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;callanbryant.co.uk&#x2F;#Recommended<p>You can host it yourself, so no more dependence on &#x27;the cloud&#x27;!
======
kseistrup
Megafilter does oook nice. However, I have at least two problems with this
software:

1) According to the installation instructions root access (sudo) is need
because it will be installed in a directory that is writable by root only. If
megafilter is truly meant as a single-user app it should let me install it in
any directory of my liking.

2) Megafilter listens on 0.0.0.0 instead of localhost, and so is accessible to
anyone on the Internet who happens to guess its port (yes, I know I can
require a password, but still…).

A settings file would be nice.

If megafilter is interupted by a system reboot or a ^C, does it save a state
file from which it can resume? Or does it start from scratch next time I start
the app?

Cheers.

PS: Concerns are posted as issues on github.

